# First use of my new Honda HSS928ACTD & not happy



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

So it snowed very little today but it was the wet heavy stuff. If I was to guess I’d say 5” at most. I have a paved driveway and it’s steep but not crazy steep. This Honda seemed to lack power and traction. I am sooo disappointed on the traction part. The Honda just sits and spins, basically I have to give it a push here and there. My Ariens 11528 11.5hp kicked the **** out of this Honda but problem is I sold it to purchase this over priced tank on slicks. I’m going to adjust the height of the skids as it needs to come down some but if this thing doesn’t perform better it’s going up for sale. Man I was disappointed with this thing and embarrassed as my Nabour watched me struggle knowing very well my Ariens did a better job. I basically shoved the driveway then did a pass to clean it up. Put the **** thing away and starting looking at prices of a Ariens.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

With some types of snow, you need to work with gravity. This means make your passes down and across the driveway. Not up it. 

I had a wheeled snowblower and now have a tracked, the tracks are overall much better for traction but they are not perfect. Keep using it and you'll learn how to get the most efficient use out of it. Once you get as used to it as you were with your Ariens, I am confident you'll like it better.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Are you using the HST at full speed and using the drive lever to move the machine? 



I have seen this issue with some folks that make the switch from a geared friction disk type of set up to a Hydro, they keep the transmission speed lever at full and engage or disengage the drive by letting go of the drive handle. 



Keep the drive lever engaged, use the speed lever to ease into the pile of snow, feel for the traction and see how the machine is behaving, slow it down if the engine is bogging and or if you keep losing traction.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

JnC said:


> Are you using the HST at full speed and using the drive lever to move the machine?
> 
> 
> I have seen this issue with some folks that make the switch from a geared friction disk type of set up to a Hydro, they keep the transmission speed lever at full and engage or disengage the drive by letting go of the drive handle.
> ...



These are good points. ...but any snowblower (wheel or track) worth its salt should be able to walk through 5" of heavy snow like a breeze....and at a pretty good clip!


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Ya I know going from friction disc to hydrostatic is different but if anything it’s easier to use not more difficult. I had it at half throttle and half speed. As soon as I engaged the tracks to move it died. I was like *** over. So did it again and almost died 2nd time. So I gave it full throttle and creeped forward. It started to work now so I adjust the speed accordingly to the sound of the engine. As soon as it bogged down I backed off the speed of tranny. I never let go do to the hydrostatic but noticed I had to creep. At end of driveway on road flat grade the snowblower wouldn’t move forward. I mean it was but it was spinning out stuck. I had no idea why cause there is barley any snow but it just had a hard time tracking it’s own weight without spinning out. Started to climb up driveway but no way can I make a pass up and blow same time. Just kept spinning like it was on ice. So I kept using the same clean route I used going down and sometimes still had to give it a nudge. I know my skids are way to high, I will adjust it as it kept leaving I’d say 1 1/2” of snow behind. Also I don’t know if you can adjust the tracks but I’ll look into that too. As for power you can notice it’s definitely not a Ariens 11.5hp that’s for sure. I’d eat what ever was in my way with zero issues. Wanted to try I new Honda do to all the hype about tracks and Honda’s machine but after first use I’m very disappointed to say the least. I’ll adjust the skids and look to see if there is something about the tracks that might need to be adjusted. I hope I can figure it out cause if not I’m selling it. Not going to deal with this specially when winters are crazy here. I have ordered a new jet so it should help on the bogging engine down but the traction this thing lacks is to be concerned about. The tires dominated this thing so far


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

How are you setting the bucket position on this blower? If you are pulling up on the handles and locking the adjustment cylinder there, you are putting far too much down-pressure on the cutting edge and / or the skid shoes. 

Try just allowing the front bucket to settle on the ground and lock it in place. It sounds as though the machine is dragging on the scraper bar or skids. Press down on the bucket height lever and then allow the bucket to rest on the ground with no additional down travel or pressure on the bucket. 

Tracks usually work very well on pavement with soft snow or slush because they dig right down to the pavement. If your new machine will not move, I believe it is being caused by too much pressure on the front end. This was a common problem with the earlier machines that only had three positions which often ended up being 1) too high, 2) too low and 3) far too low. The new infinite adjustment system cures that but it can still easily be set to put too much pressure downward on the front of the machine.

Brian



lips450 said:


> So it snowed very little today but it was the wet heavy stuff. If I was to guess I’d say 5” at most. I have a paved driveway and it’s steep but not crazy steep. This Honda seemed to lack power and traction. I am sooo disappointed on the traction part. The Honda just sits and spins, basically I have to give it a push here and there. My Ariens 11528 11.5hp kicked the **** out of this Honda but problem is I sold it to purchase this over priced tank on slicks. I’m going to adjust the height of the skids as it needs to come down some but if this thing doesn’t perform better it’s going up for sale. Man I was disappointed with this thing and embarrassed as my Nabour watched me struggle knowing very well my Ariens did a better job. I basically shoved the driveway then did a pass to clean it up. Put the **** thing away and starting looking at prices of a Ariens.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Adjust the skids so that the scrapper bar is 1/8"~1/4" from the pavement, scrapper bar is more so to protect the bottom edge of the auger housing. 



If the machine is level then the augers should chew what ever comes its way and there should be plenty of weight on the tracks to motivate them down or up the driveway. 



The machine needs to operate at full throttle all the time. 



Post a couple of pictures of the bucket and the shoes if you can, thanks.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

lips450 - I have a great Ariens that I will trade plus some cash when you decide that the Honda is not for you. I would like to try the almighty Honda track also ! Just let me know with a PM.


Where are you located, BTW ?


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

i have to think something is out of adjustment. Any quality machine should be able to handle 5". I happen to think this machine is under powered for a 28, but there is now way it shouldn't be able to handle what you were giving it.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The 928 is not a powerhouse like the 1332 but it’s more then sufficient for the conditions described. There is a bit of a learning curve for proper efficient operation. There are way to many people that use the machine one time and curse Honda after a single use, especially after coming from a typical snowblower. 

Throttle full all the time, the scraper needs to be set to 1/8-1/4” on blacktop. Anymore and you are failing to clear the snow that will further reduce traction. Lock the bucket flat on the ground, use dig mode if the snow pack is too heavy or dense to clear down to the scrapers height. (1/8-1/4” of snow left over.)

You should neutral the transmission speed lever and engage both the auger and drive levers. Once engaged your free hand moves the speed lever into snow, then be ready to reduce speed so that the engine is loaded but not bogging. Do not bog the engine! This isn’t a race, you’ll know if the engine is over loaded if the rpms don’t stay constant and begins to drop. Simply reduce speed a tad and adjust the load of the engine until it working at a constant rpm.

Brand new engines require break in time to achieve maximum power output. Give it 5-7 hours for this. Change the oil at this time and if you are adamant about having the best machine it can be, change the jet. I can’t remember the optimal jet for the gx270 but someone might chime in. I highly recommend this, plenty of people here can help you with this if you feel uncomfortable with the task. 

**edit** searched, looks like a #92 (.036) jet is the ticket.**

It’s only a little more complicated then the average joe snowblower but it will be second nature before you know it, with rewards in operator ease that your old ariens simply can not provide.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

To me, it sounds like this:



lips450 said:


> I know my skids are way to high, I will adjust it as it kept leaving I’d say 1 1/2” of snow behind.


Is the root of the problem..
As diagnosed by drmerdp:



drmerdp said:


> Throttle full all the time, the scraper needs to be set to 1/8-1/4” on blacktop. Anymore and you are failing to clear the snow that will further reduce traction. Lock the bucket flat on the ground, use dig mode if the snow pack is too heavy or dense to clear down to the scrapers height. (1/8-1/4” of snow left over.)


Lips,
just curious, but why are you leaving an inch and a half of snow behind?
The treads are probably not making it down to the surface with that much snow left, that they then have to run on top of. Try it with the recommended 1/8" to 1/4", and it will likely be fine..

Scot


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> i have to think something is out of adjustment. Any quality machine should be able to handle 5". I happen to think this machine is under powered for a 28, but there is now way it shouldn't be able to handle what you were giving it.


I agree on both counts. Something out of whack from the dealer prep and 8.5 HP with tracks is a tad light for a 28" cut



drmerdp said:


> The 928 is not a powerhouse like the 1332 but it’s more then sufficient for the conditions described. There is a bit of a learning curve for proper efficient operation. There are way to many people that use the machine one time and curse Honda after a single use, especially after coming from a typical snowblower.
> 
> Throttle full all the time, the scraper needs to be set to 1/8-1/4” on blacktop. Anymore and you are failing to clear the snow that will further reduce traction. Lock the bucket flat on the ground, use dig mode if the snow pack is too heavy or dense to clear down to the scrapers height. (1/8-1/4” of snow left over.)
> 
> ...


I'm coming from a wheeled friction disc machine (36") to a 28" track machine for the 1st time. Zero issues of the type noted here from the 1st time out. I barreled right through 14" of heavy, snowball type snow 2 weeks ago. The only time I had to let it digest snow was when going through what the plow brought the day before. It was 2 feet deep of settled heavy stuff at the EOD. The only learning curve I had was playing with the 3 track settings I get. Nothing stopped the machine from blowing snow. I don't plan on ever touching the skids.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Steve70 said:


> I agree on both counts. Something out of whack from the dealer prep and 8.5 HP with tracks is a tad light for a 28" cut
> I'm coming from a wheeled friction disc machine (36") to a 28" track machine for the 1st time. Zero issues of the type noted here from the 1st time out. I barreled right through 14" of heavy, snowball type snow 2 weeks ago. The only time I had to let it digest snow was when going through what the plow brought the day before. It was 2 feet deep of settled heavy stuff at the EOD. The only learning curve I had was playing with the 3 track settings I get. Nothing stopped the machine from blowing snow. I don't plan on ever touching the skids.


However, it sounds like you have an older (fully broken in) HS928, while the OP has a new HSS928...


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

tabora said:


> However, it sounds like you have an older (fully broken in) HS928, while the OP has a new HSS928...


No. New 28" Hydro Pro last month  I almost pulled the trigger on a HSS1332, but am glad I went the way I did. We've only had about 65-70" so far, but enough to put it through some paces. I need a 2-3 footer to give it a good test.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Steve70 said:


> No. New 28" Hydro Pro last month  I almost pulled the trigger on a HSS1332, but am glad I went the way I did. We've only had about 65-70" so far, but enough to put it through some paces. I need a 2-3 footer to give it a good test.


Sorry, assumed we were talking (red) apples here and not oranges! :smiley-confused013:


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

> I agree on both counts. Something out of whack from the dealer prep and 8.5 HP with tracks is a tad light for a 28" cut


I agree, at this price point we are in the world of excess, not modesty. I think one of the issues with the HSS vs HS power concerns is the very robust hydrogear sst trans. It has the power to direct drive the machine without the need for gear reduction, and I think it takes a toll on the overall power available. 

I’d really love to see Honda move to larger displacement engines across the board. 8 or 924 and 11 or 1328. Years ago the 624, 828, 1132s got the bump....

I’m sitting pretty with a GX390 on a 28” bucket, and it’s NICE.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the reply’s guys, much appreciated. Let me first off say I bought this off a guy that also wasn’t happy with it. The snowblower only has 18hrs on it so it should be broken in by now. As for the skids I never touched it. Came like this, it snowed yesturday so tried it out for the first time. I noticed it left over a 1” of snow behind but didn’t have time to adjust anything as it was my BDay and had people coming over. Was in a rush and ended up using shovel more then snowblower. Today after work I will adjust the skids so it set at 1/8th inch. As Brad and Scott mentioned I had the tilt all the way up. With 1” or more snow staying behind I think I was losing traction there for sure. Also like stated in above comments I think I was putting to much pressure on the skids there for it might have taken weight off the tracks. I think once adjusted properly it might be night and day difference. Now as for bogging down and under powered this unit lacks ompth. This 8.5hp is to small for This 28” Honda. My Nabour’s Yamaha 6hp with 24” track sounds like it bogs way less then this Honda did and threw the snow further. I have a 92jet I ordered, it should probably be here already. I will install that, adjust the skids and cut the shoot down to provent that potentinal clogging. I will measure exactly what the skid height was and what I will set it to is 1/8”. I hope this will wake this thing up cause if it doesn’t man I will never look at a Honda the same after this.


----------



## lips450 (Nov 6, 2018)

Haha that’s what I’m thinking I might do for summer project. If the Honda tracks works well and machine fits the bill after I do all these adjustments I might just slap a GX390 on her. Should do the trick and sell my gx 270. Will see, I’m focused on getting proper traction here and once that’s fixed I’ll work on jets. Once that’s done I’ll fix the Shute cutting it back. Then if the snowblower works well but lacks power I’ll get a GX390 for her and call it a day.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there are videos on you tube on the proper operator procedures on the new hss honda's.

may help.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

I have seen it mentioned in this post and a few others, where people say the proper operation of the HONDA is full throttle. That seems crazy, i run the Ariens at 1/2 or even less often when i want to limit the throw distance were my neighbor bitches if we blow ANY snow in his yard. It works just the same at whatever engine speed i run it at, just a little slower


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Sorry you are having troubles. I have experienced a traction issue with my tracked 928 on my hilly drive, too, but only with rare black ice from heavy freezing rain with snow on top that stopped my wheeled blower, too. As suggested above, I had to blow the icy slope headed downhill with either machine, as I don't own chains for the wheeled machine. This was a one time in 30 years issue for me.

Here are a few easy fixes you might try to solve your power issues.

1. If the guy who sold you the machine did not include the instruction manual, download one from hondapowerequipment.com It will tell you to always blow snow at full throttle and control speed with the hydrostatic transmission lever as a few forum members have already suggested above. The electric chute adjuster will easily let you keep snow off the neighbor's yard. Half throttle might have caused your auger to bog down and stall your engine, since you may have been operating below the torque peak of the motor in wet, heavy snow. The manual will also suggest auger setup heights for you. 

2. If you feel you are down on power running full throttle, read the thread on this forum about changing main jets. These machines run lean due to emissions controls mandated by California in the US. A cheap mail order main jet and 20 minutes of work may give you a much stronger running machine. 

3. If your gas has alcohol in it where you live, read and heed the page in the Honda manual about managing and storing fuel. If the previous owner let fuel sit in the carburetor too long, you might have a gummed up main jet, causing you to run lean. Cleaning your carb and main jet could solve low power or rough running problems quickly. YouTube videos out there there show you how. Try just cleaning yours before changing to a larger jet. 

4. Everyone here seems to run front skids on the auger housing. There are other threads on this forum you can check for front auger skid info, too. 
For a paved drive most run with the front skids just off the ground, letting the rear skids carry the load for normal operations. For tough, hard snow, pull up hard on the handlebars as you adjust auger height to put weight on the front skids. This will put extra weight on the auger to pull up stubborn snow while the front skids protect your auger and auger housing. Everybody has a favorite front skid, but the new poly skids from Honda appear to be a hot ticket. Long lasting, they don't float on the snow like bigger, wider skids do, and they don't mark up your sidewalks or drives.

With a little tweaking, most end up happy with these machines. 

Welcome to the forum. Forum members will do their best to help you out. Lots of good advice to be found here.

Good luck.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Steve70 said:


> I agree on both counts. Something out of whack from the dealer prep and 8.5 HP with tracks is a tad light for a 28" cut


The gx270 equipped is by far the most popular Honda sold in my area and we get heavy snowfall. I see them all over my neighbourhood, they get along just fine! 


The new HSS models are jetted lean. Put the same jet in it and the old gx270's used(not sure what one because my research was based on my 13hp) and it's quite capable of anything.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

bkwudz said:


> I have seen it mentioned in this post and a few others, where people say the proper operation of the HONDA is full throttle. That seems crazy, i run the Ariens at 1/2 or even less often when i want to limit the throw distance were my neighbor bitches if we blow ANY snow in his yard. It works just the same at whatever engine speed i run it at, just a little slower



I would guess that your owners manual would suggest that you always run your SB engine at 100%, and then you will be able to direct the snow into only your yard by using the chute deflector. What you are doing is similar to lugging an auto up a hill, which is a bad driving practice.


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

it's not the blower portion that wants the full throttle. It's the hydrostatic drive. They don't like to be starved.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

The engine also likely wants full-throttle. These are air-cooled engines, and the airflow is controlled only by RPM. 

When you run partial-throttle on the lever, you reduce the cooling that the engine gets. In addition, with a heavy load, the governor may still open the actual throttle plate significantly, putting quite a bit of heat into the engine, but you've reduced its ability to remove that heat. 

The slinger on the crankshaft also doesn't splash the oil around as much. 

Clearing at partial throttle (reduced RPM) may seem like you're being easy on the engine, but it's likely that this is actually tougher on the engine. 

The only times I use partial throttle on my Ariens is early-morning, light snowfalls, so there isn't a big load on the engine. I'll drop from 3600 RPM to maybe 3100 or so (forget exactly what the tach shows). It is quieter, which is nice. But 99% of my clearing is done at full-throttle. As was mentioned, I'll control throwing-distance with the chute deflector. If you really have to reduce the RPM, I'd suggest keeping it as close to full RPM as possible. 

lips450, sorry to hear about your troubles. I hope the suggestions people have made will help. If you can't get it working the way you want, I have a nice Ariens 1024 Pro I'll trade you  I'll even deliver! What can I say, I'm a heck of a guy.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Always run at full throttle.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

RedOctobyr said:


> The engine also likely wants full-throttle. These are air-cooled engines, and the airflow is controlled only by RPM.
> 
> When you run partial-throttle on the lever, you reduce the cooling that the engine gets. In addition, with a heavy load, the governor may still open the actual throttle plate significantly, putting quite a bit of heat into the engine, but you've reduced its ability to remove that heat.
> 
> ...


Everything you say is correct, But i dont think it happens on a level that causes any harm to the engine. I would think B&S would have adequate cooling and oiling built into these engines so that they can run at any throttle position. Now i would not idle the blower through the deepest heavy snow, the conditions dictate that power needed. Your not getting full power at idle. But check the B&S specs, your also not getting full power at full RPM either, it happens at about 80 throttle, but at full RPM in a blower we have the benefit of throwing distance, which in some cases is what we are after. 

I have run all my blowers this way forever, never an issue. Lack of oil changes and old fuel will cause more harm than running an engine at 2800 RPM.

My normal throttle position is about 80%, which probably puts me at full power for the engine, then i go up and down from there 10-20% as the conditions dictate.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

From the B&S web site


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> From the B&S web site


RPM's dip when under load. If you set it to 2800, it's not going to be spinning that under load. Run at full throttle like honda recommends. This is verbatim from the operators manual:

*For best snow blowing performance, keep the throttle lever in the FAST position.*

Found on page 4 of the manual at the following link:
https://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hss1332at-hss1332atd


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

420cc on a 28” bucket... you got some power to spare. Running less then full throttle won’t damage anything, common sense is the key here. Just can’t be careless with engine speed and snow load. 

I can understand how lower engine and impeller speeds can help hit the throwing target in tight situations. 

Those of us with dual articulating chutes have the benefit of being able to place snow right next to the machine if need be. It personally comes in very handy in my situation.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> 420cc on a 28” bucket... you got some power to spare. Running less then full throttle won’t damage anything, common sense is the key here. Just can’t be careless with engine speed and snow load.


 
Even still, no reason not to run at full throttle in your case either.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

partypants said:


> Even still, no reason not to run at full throttle in your case either.


I always run full throttle...


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

partypants said:


> The gx270 equipped is by far the most popular Honda sold in my area and we get heavy snowfall. I see them all over my neighbourhood, they get along just fine!
> 
> 
> The new HSS models are jetted lean. Put the same jet in it and the old gx270's used(not sure what one because my research was based on my 13hp) and it's quite capable of anything.


Heavy snowfall is a relative term. We're at 65-70 inches so far and have seen 320 inches in a year here. The amount of snow the 28" GX270 Honda blows an hour is how they made it adequate for many conditions. The 28" HSS928 (GX270 CC) blows 22 tons of snow LESS per hour than the comparable 28" Ariens Hydro Pro. That's per the brochures...I still have both the Ariens and Honda brochures. That's a huge difference! In fact, the HSS1332 Honda is only rated for 3.5 tons more than the 28" Ariens Hydro Pro. The 32 Ariens blows the same as the 36 Honda. 

I've no doubt that Honda makes a good machine. Our family has had them. The chassis pivot feature is definitely an engineering attaboy. What I can't get my head around with these new HSS machines is how dismissive everyone seems to be about having to modify or change parts to make it right? IE: auger bolts routinely breaking possibly due to auger and impeller clearances being too tight. Or chutes (how did this chute design hit the street?) clogging with wet snow and having to be modified. Or jets that are too lean and need to be changed to make the engine work optimally. These are top dollar machines! You should only have to turn the key and go. So far that's all I'm doing. Do all other brands have to change the jet? I never have. I still think 8.5/9 HP is not enough juice for a 28" cut. I seriously looked at HSS1332..even though I only wanted a 28" for my last one. (I came from ST1236 which was real beast moving snow for me the last 28 years) 

I've been blowing lots of snow for about 55 years now. This 28 Hydro Pro is my new toy. I'm waiting for a good 2-3 footer before we head west for the winter next month.

As for the OP, I'm sure that the suggestions here will get him back on 'track' That's the beauty of machine / car forums. I've been doing them since 1994


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

partypants said:


> RPM's dip when under load. If you set it to 2800, it's not going to be spinning that under load. Run at full throttle like honda recommends. This is verbatim from the operators manual:
> 
> *For best snow blowing performance, keep the throttle lever in the FAST position.*
> 
> ...


Exactly, i bet any blower at full throttle is where its going to get its best ability to eat snow, and toss it the greatest distance..but what about when you dont need that distance. The chute can control the distance, but not as much as when the RPMs are kicked down a bit.

thats where one of the differences between the honda and Areins seems to be. Honda recommends you run full throttle, and it seems from input from actual users on here, if you DON't the machine doesn't work as well. I looked, and Ariens recommends running full throttle too, but if you don't it does not seem to hurt its operation at all, other than the intended outcome, which in my case is a much shorter throwing distance in a couple spots of my property. 

When we got buried in MASS in 2014 i had just got my PRO 28, and i used this ability a lot, we had 6-8' snow piles, with RPMS down and the chute pointed up, i was able to basically toss the snow up on some of these huge piles in a few spots. The machine did not bog, did not clog.. 

Machines in this price range should just work in the conditions you are confronted with. Modify them withcreature comforts, and efficiency improvements, but you should not have to modify them, or the way you operate them, so they work as intended


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

Steve70 said:


> I've been blowing lots of snow for about 55 years now. *This 28 Hydro Pro is my new toy.* I'm waiting for a good 2-3 footer before we head west for the winter next month.


Which explains your bias. I can go on the ariens forums and scope out all the negatives with your snowblower as well(and I know for a fact, there are a bunch), and point them out to all the fine folks over and over again as non-honda owners do here. But I just don't see the point. I am sure I will get droves of people over there explain to me how overblown your issues are and how they are happy with their purchase just as what you've experienced here.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

bkwudz said:


> Exactly, i bet any blower at full throttle is where its going to get its best ability to eat snow, and toss it the greatest distance..but what about when you dont need that distance. The chute can control the distance, but not as much as when the RPMs are kicked down a bit.


Dual articulated chutes on these babies! Much more control over what the ariens has. But do whatever works for you. Clearly running part throttle didn't for the OP's situation, which is why he was instructed to not do that.

And what's up with ariens owners obsession with honda? I don't see toro and Yamaha owners on here harping about how their machine is so much better. Weird.


----------



## bkwudz (Jan 14, 2013)

Its not an obsession with honda, its an obsession with all things with motors. I loved, Loved the 32" Honda, and if i needed the extra 4 " and it could fit through my garage door i would have got it. Its probably the #1 beast out there. But dropping down to the 28 i dont think they compare. The 28" honda is a lighter duty unit and is under powered. Which is confirmed by people swapping jets and the fact that is must be run full throttle to work properly., and if that helps someone make an informed purchase, then call me obsessed.. Forums like this are usually the first place i go when im looking to make a purchase, im looking for real world input, people need to work through all the info and make there own choice


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I read some of the Honda threads because they're interesting, not to cause trouble with anyone. I'd like to get to try a Honda in the future, though it'll be a while before an HSS drops to the price range that I tend to stay in  I've had three 2-stage blowers, and have paid a max of $250. Even a used HS928, around here, tends to be >$800. But hopefully I'll eventually get to try one. In the meantime, I get to learn more about the machines on the market.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

it's not a bias if you have facts backing you up.


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

partypants said:


> Which explains your bias. I can go on the ariens forums and scope out all the negatives with your snowblower as well(and I know for a fact, there are a bunch), and point them out to all the fine folks over and over again as non-honda owners do here. But I just don't see the point. I am sure I will get droves of people over there explain to me how overblown your issues are and how they are happy with their purchase just as what you've experienced here.


No bias here.

You must not have read well what I wrote about Honda machines in general. I'm not anti Honda. Heck, I'm on my 2nd Ridgeline and have other Honda small engine stuff. I was fully intent on getting a 1332 having researched them last spring. The clogged chute design bothered me, but I was willing to overlook it. I went to the local Honda dealer in early June and told him to call me when they were putting their order in. He called me in July (the day before I had in my calendar to call him) to confirm him adding one more 1332 to their order. ...But after cutting the cards one more time by looking into the newest Ariens offering ... I told him no...I was going a different way. I didn't really want a 32. I wanted a 28. 8.5 HP on a 28 just isn't enough snow moving grunt for me. The numbers back this up. Since I bought my Ariens, I have plowed a little snow with a friends HSS928 who lives 80-90 miles from here. I honestly wasn't that impressed with it. He loves it, but for the fact it chews up auger bolts big time. 

I was out of the snowblower buying business the last 28 years. Other than some carb cleanup every few years, I had zero issues with my 1236. ...and that's with 1000s of inches of snow and ice chopped up. I might have broke 5-6 shear bolts the whole time. ...and even given that excellent service I was still ready to pull the pin on a Honda....even going a size bigger than I wanted. I didn't really need a machine at all. My old machine probably would have seen me through. I just decided I wanted one more and to go the Honda way. I keep my stuff like new. I got $400 bucks for my 28 year old machine with 100s of hours on it. 

I won't argue for one minute that Ariens hasn't had their share of issues over the years. They all do. Of all the models sold in this neck of the woods, I would say 1/2 to 2/3rds are Ariens. I know of no one on my street whose had any serious issues with their machine. ...and yet I still wanted to try a Honda.

Once I bought the machine, I joined this forum. The reading I've done here only convinces me I bought what I wanted. I join forums to hear the good, the bad, and the ugly......I'm looking forward to any negative input on the Hydro Pro. That's a chunk of the purpose of being here.

A double articulated chute is simply a bell / whistle which would serve no purpose where I live. The more you 'bend' the snow, the more you restrict the egress and amount you can move. ...Especially the heavy wet snow which comes every fall and spring. Clogging will likely occur if you restrict the path with the top chute folded down. I will say that of the HSS offerings, the 1332 is the only one I will consider if this Ariens just work out for me. Maybe I do have another one left to buy? Time will tell. I'm far from a brand loyal guy.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Purchased the HSS928AC last fall,use it three times,it clogged twice,at one point I had to shovel the driveway,because ever 2-3 minutes I had to stop and clear out the chute,very discouraging.I was going to dump it for another ,but I read on the forums that Honda was looking at the problem ,which they did and came up with a Modified chute.
I contacted my dealer here in Halifax,NS today and was told Honda Canada doesn't acknowledge there is a problem there in Canada ,only in the New England States/Boston area.They are replacing them under warranty here but not in Canada.
We get the same slushy wet snow as they get in the Boston area where we live on the coast and have the same problem with clogging.Since you are in Ontario,you may not get the wet slushy snow which causes the chute to pack solid and renders it useless.
I don't want to discourage you ,but like the saying goes ,do your homework ,buyer beware.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

The topic is " First use of my new Honda HSS928ACTD & not happy"

Please try to keep the discussion somewhat close to the topic and friendly. It's ok to agree to disagree. :wink2:
Thanks

.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

I think it boils down to pounds of machine weight per sq inch. A wheel has, I don't know 15 to 20 sq inches, and a track has a hundred or two of sq inches on the ground [snow] so it doesn't [dig] in to the snow, as a wheel [tire] would. Sort of like putting very wide tires in a small lighter car, it won't have a lot of traction on a wet road, because it doesn't dig, or press through the [wetness], but great in the beach. IMHO
Sid


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> I don't want to discourage you ,but like the saying goes ,do your homework ,buyer beware.


I think it's unnecessary to try to strike this type of fear into people when you haven't even run yours with the #92 jet. That's the same jet the gx270 used back in the Honda snowblower "heyday". Please do this first, and comment back with your observations. I have no doubt that any regret you are feeling about your purchase now will be quickly blown away!


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Hi Bud
Yes I have replaced the jet from a #90 to a #92 ,I haven't used it since I replaced it in the spring,with the way it clogged last winter, I don't feel it's going to have any impact on the clogging issue.It might not load down like it did last fall with the jet replaced.Which would be an improvement.


----------



## CVNY (Nov 26, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> Hi Bud
> Yes I have replaced the jet from a #90 to a #92 ,I haven't used it since I replaced it in the spring,with the way it clogged last winter, I don't feel it's going to have any impact on the clogging issue.It might not load down like it did last fall with the jet replaced.Which would be an improvement.


Either get the new style chute or modify your current one. The new design is the difference between night and day.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Yes I plan to swap out the original chute with the new modified one.I have read on here where owners that have the new chute, is quite pleased with the results.
I have contacted Honda Canada,to get their take on it,regarding them replacing it.Apparently they don't acknowledge that their is a problem with clogging in Canada(even though we get the same weather here as they get in the Boston area and New England States) according to the Dealer I purchased it from.If they give me a hard time, I will them to stick where the sun don't shine and purchase one from boats.net.
But it's good to know that the new Modified chute is not clogging up like the stock ones were.





CVNY said:


> Either get the new style chute or modify your current one. The new design is the difference between night and day.


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> Hi Purchased the HSS928AC last fall,use it three times,it clogged twice,at one point I had to shovel the driveway,because ever 2-3 minutes I had to stop and clear out the chute,very discouraging.


I highly doubt in any of these three uses you had upgraded the jet. You like to be of mind the jet won't help, yet you have no experience. I do. And so do many others on here. We are all happy. It works!


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

FullThrottle said:


> Hi Bud
> Yes I have replaced the jet from a #90 to a #92 ,I haven't used it since I replaced it in the spring,with the way it clogged last winter, I don't feel it's going to have any impact on the clogging issue.It might not load down like it did last fall with the jet replaced.Which would be an improvement.


Just run at full throttle all the time and you’ll have no problems.


----------



## CarbineMan (Jan 8, 2018)

FullThrottle said:


> Yes I plan to swap out the original chute with the new modified one.I have read on here where owners that have the new chute, is quite pleased with the results.
> I have contacted Honda Canada,to get their take on it,regarding them replacing it.Apparently they don't acknowledge that their is a problem with clogging in Canada(even though we get the same weather here as they get in the Boston area and New England States) according to the Dealer I purchased it from.If they give me a hard time, I will them to stick where the sun don't shine and purchase one from boats.net.
> But it's good to know that the new Modified chute is not clogging up like the stock ones were.


Will the government do anything for you?

We’ve called the PRM’s Attorney General’s Office about a defective product” We contacted them on a Friday morning and the owner of the dealer called back in two hours and made it right.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2017)

partypants said:


> The gx270 equipped is by far the most popular Honda sold in my area and we get heavy snowfall. I see them all over my neighbourhood, they get along just fine!
> 
> 
> The new HSS models are jetted lean. Put the same jet in it and the old gx270's used(not sure what one because my research was based on my 13hp) and it's quite capable of anything.



I bought a new left over wheeled HS928 in Nov 2017 and couldn't be happier. It did take a couple of uses to get used to everything, but this machine really cranks. Central NY gets plenty of snow of all kinds and I've never had any clogging, bogging or traction issues of any kind. My only regret is that I didn't buy a Honda sooner. :blowerhug:


----------

